# Photo Sharing



## Boogieman (Feb 4, 2012)

Being new I have several questions;  to begin. please advise me as to the max size of photos that can be uploaded so I can scale them appropriately.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 4, 2012)

From the WIKI;
*Size of an image file.  *





Dots-per-inch (DPI) measures the grain in the image.  For  printed images you want to DPI of 200 (minimum) to 600 DPI.  For  displaying photos on the web, 72 DPI is the standard and matches the  display capabilities of most monitors.
Number of pixels in the photo (some programs may allow you to  specify in centimeters or inches).  A good value for this is 800 to 1200  Pixels.
When you save a file in JPEG (JPG) format, you can apply a  compression value to the file.  The less compression the clearer the  image will be but the larger the file.  The more compression applied to  the image you will see color variations and lines where the color  changes.
Hope this helps
 Charles


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 4, 2012)

I upload mine to photobucket first.  Then copy link to here(the bottom choice of the 4)


----------

